# Name the most annoying thing they do



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Jericho pees on his front leg.  Like direct hit, totally soaked in urine. I keep those flushable wipes by the front door and have to wipe him down everytime he comes in. 
This was a tough and disgusting lesson to learn.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Urgh, I made the mistake of making a huge deal of seeing tyson in the car, fast forward 7 months later and it does not matter if we have spent the day with eachother, if he gets into the car before me he will wait on my seat and when I open the door attack me with kisses and act like I have been missing for years. Its our special little thing tho.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

that is really funny


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju stands on his back legs when he's really excited about something (usually food). But it's not standing up like trying to get his nose in something. I'll be in the kitchen making his dinner and I'll happen to look over at the entry way and Kaiju will just be standing straight up on his back legs with his front legs hanging down loose, just staring at me. And he'll stay that way for 20-30 seconds at a time. It can be...unnerving to look over and see a dog just standing there. Especially when they're as tall as you standing up!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pax8 said:


> Kaiju stands on his back legs when he's really excited about something (usually food). But it's not standing up like trying to get his nose in something. I'll be in the kitchen making his dinner and I'll happen to look over at the entry way and Kaiju will just be standing straight up on his back legs with his front legs hanging down loose, just staring at me. And he'll stay that way for 20-30 seconds at a time. It can be...unnerving to look over and see a dog just standing there. Especially when they're as tall as you standing up!


And why do we not have pics of this?:wild:


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> And why do we not have pics of this?:wild:


Lol, I need to take some if I get the chance. It's just hard to catch because it doesn't happen every time and if I focus on him, he usually sets back down. He likes to be creepy out of the corner of my eye  I'll see if I can catch it though!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

joneser said:


> Jericho pees on his front leg. Like *direct hit, totally soaked in urine*. I keep those flushable wipes by the front door and have to wipe him down everytime he comes in.
> This was a tough and disgusting lesson to learn.


LOL--YES! Except that with Orick, when he comes back into the house, his very first stop is my bed! (see avatar) So before he comes in, a flushable wipe wouldn't do it--he gets the hose (the OTHER hose) on his whole foreleg, then a towel to dry it all off. At least when I go to bed I don't have to worry _too_ much about finding a warm wet spot in the middle of it!

Susan


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Eating cat poops. Rolling in bear poop.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

eating their own poop


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow--I didn't know sighted dogs pee on themselves. My blind dog does that, but he mostly gets a pass because his aim sucks. I get way more annoyed when he pees on top of the head of another one of dogs that was sniffing in the same spot. I'm pretty sure that's intentional, as he can hear them and feel them close by in that spot.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

For some reason Gunther LOVES feet. My bare feet seem to be a rare delicacy to him for some reason. He has learned how to take my slippers off and even tries to do the same with my shoes. If we move our feet under the blankets he turns into a cat pouncing on them. Once he focuses on our feet there is NO distracting him and no hiding them from him. The best part is when my husband is sitting in the chair and he taps his foot. Gunther immediately takes that as a challenge and goes full force trying to capture and tame the foot. There are times when my husband has spun around in the chair with his feet in a corner by the wall and Gunther jumps up on the chair and tries to spin the chair around to get the feet free. I KNOW I should call Gunther off of him but I am usually laughing too hard to breathe at this point. :rofl:


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Samson has the back door bell that he rings to go outside. It works wonderfully...most of the time. Lately, he waits until I am nice and comfy on the couch, covered and reallly into a show. He rings the bell, looks at me like he really has to go...I get out of said comfortable position, open the door and he changes his mind and will go lay on his bed! REALLY?

He must think it is hilarious!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe likes to sit her toys on my bed (which just happens to be face-level for her). Slobber-soaked, sometimes-stinky toys, right by my face as I sleep (and occasionally when I'm already awake). I don't know if she's just letting me know she wants to play when I wake up, or if she's "gifting" me a napping buddy.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Tratkins said:


> Samson has the back door bell that he rings to go outside. It works wonderfully...most of the time. Lately, he waits until I am nice and comfy on the couch, covered and reallly into a show. He rings the bell, looks at me like he really has to go...I get out of said comfortable position, open the door and he changes his mind and will go lay on his bed! REALLY?
> 
> He must think it is hilarious!


Gunther developed a similar habit. Only he will ring and then go out just to run and eat poop instead of go potty. I've learned that if he rings and goes to his toy box he's just bored. If he really has to go he will either pace from window to window or come and paw us. It is annoying, especially when (just like you) I've just sat down for the first time all day and night after work and turn on a show.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> And why do we not have pics of this?:wild:


+1! Pics please.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL!!! What a funny/great thread. 

On a serious not though, Zeeva is a fence fighter and Smokey instigates it by going to the fence, pawing at it then stepping back and letting Zeeva go at it. Frustrating because our fence is wooden so it's got scratches up the whahoozoo on it now and we might need to replace the boards...


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dex would bark at other dogs that came to sniff around our chairs and shoes at the dog beach. He's not allowed to do that so now he buries all our shoes in the sand. That makes them hard to find at the end of the day so we have to keep digging them out of the sand. If it's too late to bury them again when another dog comes sniffing around he will push the other dog away with his nose and lay on top of our shoes until the other dog leaves.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

both my monsters like to dig holes. i watch them at all times while in the yard. sometimes if they are being boring and sniffing around i'll feel comfortable maybe going to the bathroom or the fridge for a beer. every once in a while, when my eyes are off for a few seconds they will have a foot deep hole dug, and both covered in dirt. i rent the property and last thing i need is for the landlords to come by and see holes in the yard. i keep a broom outside to sweep all the dirt i can back into the hole and hide it best i can.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Varick also pees on his leg.  His leg would be drenched and he'll rub up against me, getting it all over _my_ legs, and get pee all over the house. 
He also has an obsession with Harley. Every time I come home, Varick's main goal is to tackle him. And he is so loud. -_- He'll growl and bark constantly. All our neighbors think that we have viscous dogs.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine trims trees. She pulls off bark from trees, low hanging branches, etc, and it drives me insane. Sometimes it's funny but sometimes when we walk by a little row of tiny trees she will have to wrap her mouth around each one and it's hard to get her moving again.

This is what she did to my backyard in about 5 minutes, she doesn't get to go out without being strictly watched now, and she has to potty on leash most the time.

















It started at the ripe old age of 9 weeks


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

2 things Ares does is pee when shes nervous, or excited or when im trying to walk her especially at night she licks the rain water off the grass....ive come to except the 2nd one but man if there was something i can do about the first thing im on it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax screams at the slightest thing. Screams at noises she hears outside, screams in the car, screams because she can. It jsut can't be trained out of her.

Seger...hmm...he's still a pup so gets a pass on some of it. I think it's when he throws his head around. He does it with extraordinary force and you have to be really careful he doesnt' break your nose. He also barks at everyone coming thru the door but that's a training issue.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Shreds/destroys EVERY toy out there. Very frustrating (and expensive).


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Sasses back when I correct her for biting me.. Barks at other dogs ( him)


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl picks up her Kong and bounces it over and over on the hardwood floors. It means she wants to go out and play, but we don't always go when she says.

I have to tell her to drop the Kong and go lay down.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Jax screams at the slightest thing. Screams at noises she hears outside, screams in the car, screams because she can. It jsut can't be trained out of her.


LOLOL! My first sable was a lovely female I bought from a breeder in Washington state, my Sarah. She LOVED going to obedience class, and would start screaming the moment she saw me getting our gear ready to go. Even if I stowed it in the car the night before and did everything as normal as possible, there would be a moment when she KNEW, and the screaming would start. She would scream at the top of her lungs all the way out to the car, so bad I was afraid someone would report me for abuse! And the only way you can describe it is SCREAMING, not barking, growling, nothing at all doglike. 

When I called her breeder to ask her about it, she started to laugh, and told me that Sarah came from a long line of screamers. Once her schutzhund club had a well-renowned German trainer visit them, who worked primarily with rotties. He asked her if all GSDs screamed like that. She told him, "Only the best ones."

Thanks for the memories, I miss my Sarah so much!

Susan


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> Kaiju stands on his back legs when he's really excited about something (usually food). But it's not standing up like trying to get his nose in something. I'll be in the kitchen making his dinner and I'll happen to look over at the entry way and Kaiju will just be standing straight up on his back legs with his front legs hanging down loose, just staring at me. And he'll stay that way for 20-30 seconds at a time. It can be...unnerving to look over and see a dog just standing there. Especially when they're as tall as you standing up!



Hans has done the same thing a couple of times. Draws himself up, bad hip and all, looking for all of the world like a white, 80 lb. meerkat!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

The meerkat impression isn't annoying, it is actually pretty cute once you get over being startled by it.

Hans' most annoying habit is his insistence on doing his business on the steepest hill he can find!

Not only am I trying to keep my balance this silly dog is too.

There's gotta be an easier way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

The OH so annoying "yip"! Ziva hates to be ignored. If she wants to play and we have our backs to her at the computer she will yip this high pitched, bone jarring yip. Many times it has startled the crap out of us. It hits the ears like finger nails down a chalk bored. Drives us nuts. Not to mention hurts the ears. It is definitely an attention getter!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo walks in front of me. Directly. In. Front. Of. Me. He turns his head to make sure I'm still behind him. Sometimes...it gets on my nerves so bad, that I'll reach down and pull his tail. Not hard...but he'll stop and look at me and I'll walk around him. I tell him "Ladies First." I'm sure he's saying back, "You ain't no lady."


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog piles her toys on me when I'm laying on the couch, it's annoying, because she NEVER gets tired of playing. 

She's usually pretty good if I tell her no, go lay down, but sometimes she tries to push it. 

Mostly she's a pretty good girl though.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Hondo walks in front of me. Directly. In. Front. Of. Me. He turns his head to make sure I'm still behind him. Sometimes...it gets on my nerves so bad, that I'll reach down and pull his tail. Not hard...but he'll stop and look at me and I'll walk around him. I tell him "Ladies First." I'm sure he's saying back, "You ain't no lady."


OMG ... that is too funny!  My previous shepherd did the same thing ... walk in front ... nice & slow/in the way ... not sure which way to go because HE had to be in the lead ... keep looking back to see if I was coming ... OR he would follow behind me & continuously bump his head into me as if I wasn't going fast enough.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan definitely does the peeing on the leg thing EVERY TIME too, lol. Drives me mad. it's almost like he aims for it.. then when he's done he will lick it.. ew. 

The only other thing he does that annoys me is the reason he is on toy restriction... no matter how much you have played with him, exercised him... if there is a toy.. of any kind in the vacinity it goes on you until you put it away or play. Not so bad when you aren't doing much but when you are on the computer, having a serious conversation, doing school/work, etc. and just want him to be entertained for a minute.. it's unnerving! And he does it with cutest, most innocent loveable look on his face like "Hi, so if you could kindly just throw that.. it would mean so much to me...."


----------



## flyfisher22 (Feb 28, 2011)

Onya is the sloppiest drinking dog I have ever owned. I swear she will fill her mouth and then walk around dribbling it for large distances. We are constantly chasing her around with a towel trying to dry her mouth and the hardwoods. 

Cam


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Traveler also pees on his front leg and thinks nothing of it  His worst vice is that he barks continuously at motorcycles while we are in the car. He's out of arms reach and it's a good thing for him. How embarrassing can it be to be sitting at a looooong red light and everyone is looking at this SUV rocking around and this wild looking GSD barking his fool head off.

The weird thing is that when we are on a walk he could care less about motorcycles. Big dummy.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

flyfisher22 said:


> Onya is the sloppiest drinking dog I have ever owned. I swear she will fill her mouth and then walk around dribbling it for large distances. We are constantly chasing her around with a towel trying to dry her mouth and the hardwoods.
> 
> Cam


OMG! Jericho does this too. It's a wonder the guy doesn't die of dehydration. I am positive that more of the water goes on my floor than goes into his body. Another fun thing to do after drinking is to come over to where I'm sitting and lay is sloppy face on my lap to get me all wet. What a jerk. :smirk:


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

CindyMDBecker said:


> OMG ... that is too funny!  My previous shepherd did the same thing ... walk in front ... nice & slow/in the way ... not sure which way to go because HE had to be in the lead ... keep looking back to see if I was coming ... OR he would follow behind me & continuously bump his head into me as if I wasn't going fast enough.


Jade does this, inside as well as outdoors. Our home is her first house dog experience (she's 5 yrs.), so she has came with zilch house manners. I continue walking, speeding up even, and I don't kick her, but I push her out of the way with my leg, knee, whatever touches her first, as I walk. She's slowly getting the idea. I hope she gets it before snow flies again--she dumped me in the snow more than once last winter, walking in front of me then stopping with no warning. When you're walking through 2 ft of snow, fancy footwork to avoid her is impossible! 

Susan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Right now, I'm hanging out on the deck in 90 degree temp and Karlo is dropping a heavy ball under my chair, over and over, and over. It's too hot right now to play...
My dogs don't really have annoying habits. Though Kacie does a Lassie perimeter bark every time she goes out in the morning. I'm sure that is annoying to the neighbors if they have open windows. I try to stop her, but she needs to let the critters know she's on duty.


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Right now, I'm hanging out on the deck in 90 degree temp and Karlo is dropping a heavy ball under my chair, over and over, and over.



This...is the new soundtrack to my life. The tennis ball drop makes me feel like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR3361QOnGs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I took this video after a day of training, swimming and then a fetch session. Banging noise is the tail on the siding, lol...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=822717981074084&set=vb.100000076707255&type=3&theater


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I took this video after a day of training, swimming and then a fetch session. Banging noise is the tail on the siding, lol...
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=822717981074084&set=vb.100000076707255&type=3&theater


Jane, I love it!  Just when you think you've tired them out and can sit down and relax.....

Susan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

haha, he does have an off switch...it works quite well. 
and really it is never annoying but endearing :wub:


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Reagan likes to burrow when she wants attention. She'll hop up next to me on the bed or couch and wiggle her head back and forth and try to force herself where she wants to go, either between my legs or between two people. She doesn't realize when a space is too small for her haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Annoying habit #2...

I give Jericho a frozen marrow bone, and he likes to hide it...but it's not hidden, he drops it in my lap, or on the other chair. I once found it on top of the pillows on the guest bed.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Ordering dog stuff off of Amazon with my credit card....

SuperG


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Ordering dog stuff off of Amazon with my credit card....
> 
> SuperG


That can get pricey


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

My wife and I both have medical conditions that result in sometimes painful inflammation. Jaeger knows where you hurt with perfect accuracy and he MUST lick that spot. He NEVER licks either one of us where we don't hurt. If my wife's knees are bad but her hands are just fine: Straight to the knees he goes. He has pain radar. And if you don't want to be licked, he will hold you down with his big paw and insist.

The weird thing is, I really hate being licked by dogs, but when Jaeger licks it is actually soothing! It's very odd. It's like he does tongue massage, lol. It isn't like when most dogs lick at all.

But sometimes I don't want to be licked and he cannot be talked out of it without actually scolding him, which very much hurts his feelings. And that is annoying. It makes me feel like I'm yelling at Gandhi or something. He is just trying to help us, and I scold him? Sigh.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

This is a training issue, not really the fun/ny things you guys are talking about. Hansi keeps pulling on the lead often enough to be very annoying. Its annoying. We've been through plenty of training, passing with flying colors. He just keeps pushing the line with me. Annoying +1


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther loves to pull all the branches that fall around the edges of the yard into the middle to chew on...except there's well over 20 branches he has just strewn about the yard... makes mowing the lawn very annoying.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister ~ Sheds too much, that's about the only thing that annoys me, he's a really well behaved dog and super easy to take care of and awesome to be around. :wub:

Draven ~ He drools! No one told me that Dalmatians drool! ICK! He wipes his drool on me numerous times a day and it really grosses me out . Regardless of the drool, I love my little pup to death and I love the Dalmatian breed so I will put up with it.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

mine aren't really annoying things...more like WTF things -- 

why? must we act up in class like we have mush brain? All things done correctly during practice at home, on our walks etc...we get to class on Monday night and it's like ..."do what?" .."what's that?" ..."is that like try to play with the other dogs?"

and once in awhile yet the herding thing on the walks. I have to explain to people walking behind us they have to get ahead cuz she's convinced they are with us and need to be in front of her. I'm lucky -- most people get a chuckle out of it and will breeze ahead of us...and then all is right in Roxy's world.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Alice likes biting everything she can get her mouth on. E.g. slippers, plants (destroys them eventually),plastic bottles....even the biting part I don't mind, what I hate is when she tries to eat them. Getting them out of her mouth is no easy task


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Annoying ... always thinking he needs to be in the cat's business. That's the single most thing he gets in trouble for. He doesn't hurt her, chase her.. he just has his nose in her business and makes her very irritated.

If his ball/toy gets stuck in the shrub, is in the shrub, behind the shrub, he thinks the best way to get it out is to be a weed eater and just snatch everything out of the way. Very annoying.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Wow--I didn't know sighted dogs pee on themselves. My blind dog does that, but he mostly gets a pass because his aim sucks. I get way more annoyed when he pees on top of the head of another one of dogs that was sniffing in the same spot. I'm pretty sure that's intentional, as he can hear them and feel them close by in that spot.


My dog got peed on twice by the same dog. and it will happen many more times. they're really comfortable with each other so every time that dog goes to pee mine sticks his head there to investigate. 

but to me nothing he does is annoying. I adore all of it.


----------



## jmgrn65 (Mar 5, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Hondo walks in front of me. Directly. In. Front. Of. Me. He turns his head to make sure I'm still behind him. Sometimes...it gets on my nerves so bad, that I'll reach down and pull his tail. Not hard...but he'll stop and look at me and I'll walk around him. I tell him "Ladies First." I'm sure he's saying back, "You ain't no lady."


My Schltz does that exact thing, and that is what I find it extremely annoying!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Ordering dog stuff off of Amazon with my credit card....
> 
> SuperG


Ordering really expensive stuff from Ray Allen with _her_ credit card!


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Huge (and I mean huge) puddles (almost a lake or Mississippi River) from our dogs water bowl all the way through the kitchen and into our dining room and on to us. Lmao it's so frustrating but cute at the same time. Hard to be mad when your laughing at the amount of water and drool that comes out after drinking


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*German shredders*

I think we are all ignoring the giant pink elephant in the room:

S H E D D I N G 

Garghhhh!

No matter how much brush, furminate, bathe, brush, mop...it keeps coming.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

*Thank Goodness for a Wood Frence*

When 'bruiser' is feeling ornery or wants more attention from me, he takes my underwear from the dirty clothes basket and drops in the backyard. I am always hoping we don't get a big wind, so far I have it under control. :shocked:


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Hondo walks in front of me. Directly. In. Front. Of. Me. He turns his head to make sure I'm still behind him. Sometimes...it gets on my nerves so bad, that I'll reach down and pull his tail. Not hard...but he'll stop and look at me and I'll walk around him. I tell him "Ladies First." I'm sure he's saying back, "You ain't no lady."


Sib does the same thing!!! What a pain...but also, she brings me her water bowl when empty for which she gets a treat..however, sometimes she empties the water bowl in order to bring it to me!!! Completely soaking the carpet, the hallway ...everything...no need to say she does not get a treat for this!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Right now it's that they are dragging dirt every-time they go out...my floors are gross!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

At the moment... don't know why it bugs me so much.. but Titan only wants to drink water out of a certain bowl.. if the blue one isn't down.. he'll hesitate drinking out of the metal one.. but if the blue and metal are out he refuses to drink out if the metal ever. It's only lately. Easy fix.. fill the blue but for some reason it irks me. Lol.


----------



## duncandaniels (Dec 6, 2013)

jang said:


> Sib does the same thing!!! What a pain...but also, she brings me her water bowl when empty for which she gets a treat..however, sometimes she empties the water bowl in order to bring it to me!!! Completely soaking the carpet, the hallway ...everything...no need to say she does not get a treat for this!!!


If Scout's water bowl is empty, she'll first bang it around in the kitchen (it's a large metal bowl). If that doesn't get anyone's attention, she'll take it and throw it down the basement steps! That ALWAYS gets someone's attention.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I will have to agree with peeing on his front leg, though at age 4, Wolfie's aim has gotten better and he only pees on the front leg sometimes.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

If I'm on my laptop and Vida feels I'm not paying enough attention to her, she'll either grab her squeaky toy (of course making sure its soaked in slobber first) and drop it on my keyboard, or she'll grab her rope toy and start hitting me in the leg with it before dropping it on my computer.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

duncandaniels said:


> If Scout's water bowl is empty, she'll first bang it around in the kitchen (it's a large metal bowl). If that doesn't get anyone's attention, she'll take it and throw it down the basement steps! That ALWAYS gets someone's attention.


It is amazing how smart these dogs are...until of course they stop dead in their tracks and you fall over them!!!!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My male doesn't bark when someone is at the door... he does this awful caterwaul/scream. 


My female has been enjoying being out of the crate and in our bedroom with us at night (only room with AC). She's fine, except she is now tall enough to see over the bed.... so in the middle of the night, she'll check up on you. You can't see her (she's black), but you wake up sensing this... nose.... immediately next to your face. She won't lick you or nudge you, just stare and breathe. aranoid: :lurking:


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

When Jazz gets wet from playing under the sprinkler or from the garden hose or just wet from being out in the rain she seems to think I'm her towel. Specifically she believes my legs are there for the sole purpose of pushing her head and body through, to dry her off which leaves me with very big wet spots looking like I peed my pants. Very annoying and embarrassing!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly is my "perfect" girl, but she does drive me crazy when she sneaks up on Sage while Sage is trying (pretending) to eat. She knows not to steal her food, but she she circles around all stealthy hoping Sage gets distracted. 

Sage. Argh. Love her to death. She's my favorite, but the picky eater thing is incredibly annoying. Just eat your food, Sage!!!!!

Then there's big ol' Russell. Pretty much everything he does is annoying.


----------



## justjax (Feb 3, 2014)

Jax will take every toy, bone or anything given to him, dunk it in his water bowl and drag it all over. This drives me CRAZY! Lol


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Our guys seem to have a special talent for walking on, or standing on our feet. It's not very pleasant, especially when their claws need trimming, not to mention that they are heavy! 

We also have one that has stripped the bark off all the trees in the yard. He jumps as high as he can, grabs a mouth full of bark and pulls it all the way to the bottom of the tree, all in one piece. The other one seems to fill his entire head with water and spread it around while he walks through the house.

We also get much too much "help" whenever any closet or cabinet door is opened, or when we open any appliance, like the washer and dryer or the dishwasher or the refrigerator. There always seems to be a dog's head right where you need to see.

The female we lost last year even climbed completely into the dryer after we had emptied it, and curled up for a nap!


----------

